# Photo Realistic Pen?



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm practicing making photo realistic drawings in Inkscape. Can this pass as being photo realistic?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I thought it was a photo! WOW!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Will be very honest in this one.

I think it's a 50-50 situation

If you just look it with no so much attention, then you really can think it's a picture Well I first scroll with the computer I though It was a real pen  
Then, when I stopped a bit to see the image itself, I realize it's not, but it's very cool anyway.

Nice work


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks both. Yes at a closer look it becomes apparent that it's not a photo, I think the nib gives it away, could have been done better.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Still looks like a photo to me no matter how close I get.


----------



## David Dream (Oct 25, 2015)

Its very beautiful! It looks like a picture! You intend to export SVG file?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

It looks real to me also.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys. Not sure what you mean by export in SVG, the original working file is a SVG.

Here's another one but I think the first one looks better:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I can't imagine these any better. Wonderful, wonderful job.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks a bunch Terry.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome work Liz.. I have done a few things that are somewhat "photorealistic". It's quite an accomplishment (and yours is VERY realistic) and I am quite enamored at these works. I just am impatient and don't like putting the time in  especially with pencil or pen.. Digitally it's not too bad.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

very well done!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Chanda95 and David. Doing photo realistic digital art is fast and easy if you know what the tools of the graphics program are able to do and how to use them to achieve the desired effect. I still have a lot to learn, I'm amazed at how powerful Inkscape is and the kind of graphics it can produce.

I'd never be able to do photo realistic art with a real pen or brush, it's too time consuming and requires a lot of patience and skill to learn.


----------

